# retrograde coronary sinus catheter



## kolossos (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm hoping somebody could shed some light on this for me. My doctors have recently started placing a retrograde coronary sinus catheter with their heart procedures. I was wondering if anybody had heard of this and knew how to code it properly? My doctors said the placement was done with both flouroscopy and TEE guidance. Any help and info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hgolfos (Oct 7, 2008)

*Coronary Sinus Cath*

Hi,

We have one client that places coronary sinus catheters during CABGs.  The code we are using is 37799-59 and we are also billing flouro professional component 77003-26 because the cath is placed under flouroscopic guidance.  We have found so far that Medicare and BCBS of Alabama will not pay this code, but some commercial carriers will.

Hope this helps...
Heather


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 7, 2008)

We also bill the unlisted CPT 37799 for the coronary sinus catheter, however, we bill 77001 for the fluoro guidance.  We do not bill separately for the TEE guidance as the TEE is (usually) primarily placed for intra-operative monitoring and the guidance is incidental.

We don't bill these charges often but we do get payment for them, with medical rationale and records sent, of course, for the unlisted CPT.

Julie Drueppel, CPC


----------



## JBSAX (Dec 9, 2008)

*Coronary Sinus Catheter*

Our anesthesia doctors are just starting to run this line.  My 1st case has an A-line, CVP Line, PA Introducer with PA Catheter, Central Venous Drainage Cannula and the Coronary Sinus Catheter.  They did do the TEE (93312, 93320 & 93325) as well.  Cath guided by ECHO.

Is the 37799-59 still appropriate for this case?


----------



## JBSAX (Jan 14, 2009)

*Coronary Sinus Catheter*

Has anyone used code 93501 - right heart catherization for this procedure?  If so, have you received payment for this code?

Thanks


----------



## JBSAX (Mar 6, 2009)

*Coronary Sinus Catheter*

Does anyone know if 36012 is a suitable code?  Thanks


----------

